# Help with Silencer Security System



## Davel (Nov 15, 2004)

I just but a 95 sentra, darn thing has a Silencer security system in it. The system disables the starter, and works only sometimes. I have no instruction book with it. Does anyone know of or have any experience with these things? Do you know a site on the web that may be helpful. I just as soon get it out of my car.

Thanks


----------



## ProjectNissan (Nov 19, 2004)

*I gottcha my friend*

:balls:


Davel said:


> I just but a 95 sentra, darn thing has a Silencer security system in it. The system disables the starter, and works only sometimes. I have no instruction book with it. Does anyone know of or have any experience with these things? Do you know a site on the web that may be helpful. I just as soon get it out of my car.
> 
> Thanks


Hey yo, I use to install those things. If you cannot get another black or blue key programed from a dealership somewhere, then take the panel under the steering wheel off and take the metal shield off as well. You will see a box that as a harness and if I remember right, about 3 or 4 other wires tapped into your horn, 1 ground and one constant. Pull the taps out and there is a yellow wire that has been spliced into the box through a harness, disconnect the harness and throw the silencer brain away. Then all you have to do is reconnect the yellow wire( the ignition wire) put everything back together and your set


----------

